# How many zebra danios?



## The Hinn

How many zebra danios can live happily in a 10 gallon aquarium? Post please.


----------



## RockabillyChick

none. they are schooling fish, need to be in groups of 6 or more, and while technically you can put that many in a 10 gallon, they will not have enough room to swim. they are very spastic, hyper little fish and need a lot of room to swim


----------



## kristian18f

A school is technically 3, but 6 or more is best. I have 4 in my 10gal, and they seem fine.


----------



## Chazwick

I think you could happily have 4/5 in a 10gallon


----------



## The Hinn

thanks for the imput


----------



## Magdelaine

I had four and I thought they were quite happy, then one died.  With three, they got even more spastic about chasing each other and nipped fins became an issue (they are long-finned). Now that I've moved them to a 29 gallon they have enough room to get away from one another and nipped fins are growing back. I would have to say now that a 10 gallon _is_ too small for these fish, but if you've already got some keep no less than four.


----------



## Damon

There is no magic number to be classified as a school.


----------



## kristian18f

My long finned zebras seem more agressive than the others as well. It also seems like my long finned guy doesn't school with the others. Stick to one type, and defentally if you have other fish with long fins, get the short finned danios.


----------



## ron v

Long finned zebra probably can't keep up with the others. Aggression may be from frustration. Still a schooling fish with no one to school with.


----------



## Magdelaine

my lf danios do not bother my fancy guppy male at all, they only chase each other. I think they started going crazy because of the combo small number/small size tank. Now they are doing much better. I really prefer the lf type to the regular, short finned guys.


----------

